# Lava Rock Vinegar Test



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello fellow fish keepers!

I recently went on a road trip through the desert and I noticed that there were lots of old lava flows that had lots of really nice rocks! I picked a whole bunch up for future use making a little waterfall in one of my nano tanks, but I did notice that these rocks were composed of a few different colors although most of the ones I want to use are black (Some had red, I'm assuming iron deposits?).

To make sure that these were tank safe, I did a vinegar test on the rocks that were more or less black overall (No iron) and it did bubble a little bit, but these rocks are very porous. and I am thinking that the reason it was bubbling was because there are so many air pockets from the formation of the rock, that this is what was causing it to bubble, not the actual elements in the rock. 

I am wondering if anyone else has experience with lava rocks because they seem like they are mostly basalt, but they still bubble. Maybe they are bubbling because the air pockets are being replaced with liquid and the air is coming up and causing the bubbles?
I will probably put them in a neutral water for a few days and then check back to see if the rocks have raised the PH, but if not, let me know what you think.
Safe or not safe? I will also be keeping more acidic/soft water fishes in the tank, but I will also be adding peat moss if I do use the rocks, so maybe the PH will even out?

Thanks, 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe it's just due to the air pockets within the Bassalt. I've seen many use Lava Rock before without a hitch, though it's often not recommend with Betta's because it can snag their fins easily. According to this thread, they are safe: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=477970


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!! That article was very helpful! I am testing the rock to see if it changes the water chemistry at all with RO water, and hopefully, it will not, and the fizzing is just the air pockets. I am super excited for this water fall-- I will probably do some sparkling gourami ^-^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah fantastic! I love Sparkler's! Bred them a while back and just gave the rest of my fry to another guy in my fish club that wanted some but couldn't find any! Mine were much bigger than you'd see in store and were fearless; they were absolutely fantastic! May I suggest a moderately to heavily planted tank either live or silk plants won't matter but the Sparkling Gouramis truly appreciate live floating plants to stake out territories in! The males will spar with each other and create a clicking noise, it's too adorable! Actually, I miss that quite a bit. It's a shame I can't have a tank with a bunch of Sparkling, Croaking, Honey, Chocolate, Samurai, and Pearl Gourami all mixed into one haha--but that's impossible; I'd end up with dead fishes!!


----------

